# SNOW PLOWING&SHOVELING (Northwest Indiana )



## treeguy442 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi my name is Jim my info is below.I have 2 pick up truck with 8'plows and 1 dump truck 10' all trucks have salters on them i have res.& com general liability insurance.I live in Highland Indiana I have 20yrs experience. I can handle 15 commercial locations, thats 5 location per truck. I am fluent with taking picture getting managers signatures and emailing. 
Let it snow Happy Holidays 

BALLARD TREE SERVICE
FAMILY OWNED and OPERATED
219-629-4422
SERVING NORTHWEST INDIANA 
for MORE THAN 15 YEARS
We have highly skilled professionals
that provide a safe and professional atmosphere 
for you and your family.
SERVICES:
*24 hr EMERGENCY SERVICE
*TRIMMING *PRUNING
*TREE REMOVALS *LOT CLEARING
*HEDGING *STUMP GRINDING
*LAWNCARE *LANDSCAPING 
*STORM DAMAGE *DEBRI REMOVAL
Call JIM for your FREE estimate
(219)629-4422
BEST PRICE AROUND!!!


----------

